# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 13)



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2020)

*Do you have or make a to-do list for use in your shop?*









***Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2020)

My A.D.D. gets so bad that if I dont have list then nothing gets done. I'll start a bunch of projects at the same time and never finish anything. If I make list and then work on one thing at a time I actually can get things done.
It's one of the ways I have learned to cope with it. I actually have 2 list going at any given time. Sometimes there is another list for the actual project I'm working on. It really helps to keep me focused.
This is my to do list, and a shop supplies or needs list. 


 My current to do list.

Reactions: Like 7 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2020)

I should have one written down. I to tend to start multiple projects and don’t finish some of them,however that is kind of my to do list. I’ll see one if the things I’ve started,and stop what I’m doing to go back to that one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2020)

I no likey lists

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2020)

Only make cut list if I am making blanks- Lists are rules- I go to the shop to escape that world....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm a huge list maker. Even have created lists by category of projects, whether woodworking, gardening, in-house projects, etc. I do this to ensure I don't forget things, and it gives me a feeling of accomplishment when I cross things off the list. Works well for me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2020)

I should, it would make my time out there more efficient. However, I am morally opposed to lists and organization so I don't.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2020)

Tony said:


> I am morally opposed to lists



Wait, you have morals?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Lists are rules



I disagree, I believe lists are suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 22, 2020)

I have to make reminders , I'm over 65 so I have to try to remember, wait, what are we talking about again? Oh yeah, wisps right..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## trc65 (Mar 22, 2020)

I only make lists a few times a year when the number of projects exceeds my ability to keep them straight in my head. Namely around Christmastime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick (Mar 22, 2020)

Lists? What are lists?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 22, 2020)

I’m not much of a list maker. 
However when I have more than 2 or 3 projects going, I will use a list to “remind” me of what I need to do or get.
ADD is real..... oh look! A nice cut-off...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 22, 2020)

I should use lists in my shop. Have started making them more and more at work to keep me focused, plus, memory is slipping. Can’t keep 30 balls in the air anymore....well, questionable whether I ever did......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 22, 2020)

I use lists in pretty much every area of life - they are a necessity for me. Actually, just writing things down in general. If I don't write it down, I forget it. And all lists, notes, etc have to be on paper - using a digital calendar, digital means of keeping lists, etc just doesn't work for me.

No exaggeration, if I am going to the store for two items, I will make a list. Otherwise I will forget one of the items I was supposed to buy at least 90% of the time.

So, yes, I use lists in my shop in a variety of ways.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2020)

Sprung said:


> I will make a list. Otherwise *I will forget one of the items I was supposed to buy*



Same here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I disagree, I believe lists are suggestions.


I suggest you go find yalls own damn suggestions... me they are rules.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sprung said:


> And all lists, notes, etc have to be on paper - using a digital calendar, digital means of keeping lists, etc just doesn't work for me.



I'm the same way in using paper. Some things do get transferred to the computer, but never been one to use digital "organizers".

While I don't use lists very much, I do write many things down. For me, writing preserves, and acts as a memory key. I can usually visualize the scrap of paper I wrote on, and remember what is on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 22, 2020)

I make lists all the time. Problem is I can't remember where I put it. So, I ad lib.... .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 23, 2020)

What Jerry just said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 23, 2020)

I got thinking about this post. My problem is that when I'm busy I have notes in the kitchen, in my home office and few in the shop. I'll have a list going and then I get a phone call or a thought and grab another piece of paper and write information down. A lot of this stuff might as well be in the bazillion zone because it is no longer front and center. Before I retired, I had a spiral notebook on my desk with the days date at the top of the page. I listed all kinds of information for that day including phone mail messages. (Names and phone numbers are easily located when needed.) I referred to the notebook often, sometimes weeks or months in the past. I'm going to start this again today. Of course there will still be a separate grocery list or a specific list in the shop while doing a project so I don't forget a step. The bulk of it will be preserved so I actually get this stuff done. Bill

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> I got thinking about this post. My problem is that when I'm busy I have notes in the kitchen, in my home office and few in the shop. I'll have a list going and then I get a phone call or a thought and grab another piece of paper and write information down. A lot of this stuff might as well be in the bazillion zone because it is no longer front and center. Before I retired, I had a spiral notebook on my desk with the days date at the top of the page. I listed all kinds of information for that day including phone mail messages. (Names and phone numbers are easily located when needed.) I referred to the notebook often, sometimes weeks or months in the past. I'm going to start this again today. Of course there will still be a separate grocery list or a specific list in the shop while doing a project so I don't forget a step. The bulk of it will be preserved so I actually get this stuff done. Bill



I used to do lists- but they seemed to all hide from me like tape measures. I have changed to stack method of organization- That is a stack of maple burl- there is a stack of walnut -Etc- it is a lot harder to miss place a pallet full of burl- notice I say lot harder- it is doable- I have done it.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel you pain Mike. Two or three days ago I had two pieces of paper in the laundry room that I needed in the shop. By the time I got my boots on in the garage I couldn't find those papers anywhere. Looked in the house, looked in the shop. What the heck. I found them on the chest freezer by where I put my boots on. White paper on white freezer. Come on. Last week looked all over for my metal 12 inch ruler. The whole time it was sitting right there on the bench. No body can help me. I can see how your system works well for you.

BTW, it is probably good that we got to stop by to see you when we did. Who knows when we will travel again. I was supposed to take by brother for eye surgery in Spokane tomorrow. That got canceled and who knows when it will be rescheduled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> I feel you pain Mike. Two or three days ago I had two pieces of paper in the laundry room that I needed in the shop. By the time I got my boots on in the garage I couldn't find those papers anywhere. Looked in the house, looked in the shop. What the heck. I found them on the chest freezer by where I put my boots on. White paper on white freezer. Come on. Last week looked all over for my metal 12 inch ruler. The whole time it was sitting right there on the bench. No body can help me. I can see how your system works well for you.
> 
> BTW, it is probably good that we got to stop by to see you when we did. Who knows when we will travel again. I was supposed to take by brother for eye surgery in Spokane tomorrow. That got canceled and who knows when it will be rescheduled.


It was good to see you- My guess is life will get back to normal sooner than we think. warm weather should help. Much sooner if we stop watching news....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2020)

This is what I use. An 80 sheet Rhodia 2x4 grid lined pad of paper. I keep it in my front pocket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 23, 2020)

That's good Marc if you don't forget where your pocket is.  That is a good idea. I've got a good friend who carries 3x5 cards in his shirt pocket. That works for him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 23, 2020)

Hope you are right Mike. Makes me feel better just to hear that. We totally quite watching the news a month ago. Even my favorite shows. I still listen to one news podcast. Thats all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Hope you are right Mike. Makes me feel better just to hear that. We totally quite watching the news a month ago. Even my favorite shows. I still listen to one news podcast. Thats all.


I quit watching the news in 2009. Read what I can stomach and move on. Have not turned TV on in so long I doubt I could. Kathie likes her going to sleep reruns or movies. I just need to shut my eyes....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah. 
1. Look for lost tools
2. Look for lost tools
3. Look for lost tools

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 25, 2020)

Nope, what needs to be done is overwhelming enough. Making a list would just multiply this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> This is what I use. An 80 sheet Rhodia 2x4 grid lined pad of paper. I keep it in my front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 182807
> 
> View attachment 182808



Looks like that thumb has been through the ringer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like that thumb has been through the ringer...



I have a bad habit of picking em...


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 25, 2020)

If I made a list of the things I need to do, I'd never get to the things I want to do

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Yeah.
> 1. Look for lost tools
> 2. Look for lost tools
> 3. Look for lost tools



Look under Paxtons bed....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Look under Paxtons bed....


Truth

Reactions: Like 1


----------

